# Buxton Day 6? I think it is Thursday today.



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

It was supposed to turn, get cold, windy and rain, so stayed up late last night planning to take the morning off. Low tide 6:30 am, high tide 12:15, low again 7:30 pm. Watched the sunrise with a cup of tea and pancakes. TV says 15 to 20 MPH winds, but they must not be local. 35 or better blasting out of the north, heavy choppy seas. Not cold out, maybe 60 or so but I needed a jacket. Rain to the east, just off shore and rain to the west, over the sound but dry here. Hit Orange Blossom bakery after taking the puppy out for the morning constitutional. They have had cherry turnovers all week, not just the regular apple ones, I am in heaven! Almost bought a breakfast sammy this morning, but these things are monsters and would have made three meals for me. Same with their famous Apple Uglies, talk about a gut bomb! They are as big as the dogs head! LOL!

So, fishing. Dealt with the bait cooler, drain water, fresh ice, smell/poke stuff.... The basic several time a day routine. The boys from last night left me a care package on the deck table. No room in the small bait cooler so into the fridge in a bowl with ice. I know this thread only has a small following so I figure it is fisher folks who understand bait and know that it is a fishing camp. I smell like bait, the puppy smells like bait.... Fresh bait is almost as important as adult beverages. I said almost!!!

Dreary WINDY morning. I took a couple casts and the current is ripping out of the north, 5 wasn't holding. I didn't want to get out the heavy artillery so hung it up and went in. Around 10:00 am I see and hear a bunch of birds off the deck. I look out the kitchen window and the bluefish are feeding right there! Again, not a boiling water frenzy, but enough to draw a hundred birds and have them crashing into the surf not 30' from the deck. The dropoff is now about 12' from the deck and bluefish were working the bait onto it. Grabbed the 7' pole with a sting silver (green/silver/white - Like the greenie from last night) and casted out. Brought in 4 of the 14" blues. I put the pole up and just watched. Awesome to see, some bait being chased on the beach, bluefish jumping, birds feeding, right within spitting distance (if there was no wind that is). The birds who were hovering to dive were actually below deck level! They stuck in the hole here for almost 30 minutes before moving north. What a show.

It is just high tide now and I can't make out the dropoff, looks to be right at the sandbags under the deck. Dirty water inside the first bar. Between the first and second bar cloudy, clean water starts outside the second bar. It looks very (as the big Drum fisherfolks call it) Drummy. Partially sunny now, still windy and didn't warm up much. First bar right in front of the deck looks to be gone, I can still make out a bit to the south and north of us. It will be interesting to see what the structure looks like this afternoon!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Windy and rough all day, even at low tide. It wasn't really cold, lower 60's, just really windy. Even at the dropoff, 5 was washing south along the beach. I pretty much took the day off, had a few adult beverages, couch, eating.... The old knees appreciated the rest!

I did hit the beach a couple times. Brought the 7' pole with lure and the pup and I went visiting. Folks caught blues all day. Not a blitz or anything but the schools would make the rounds and folks would hook up. I tossed metal and maybe had 5 or 6 more for the day. A few folks concentrating on tossing metal did much better.

I've been forgetting to mention "Da Point" report!!! The two guys who left me the care package hit it every day. Blues, Blues, Blues was the morning bite. As I've seen happen there, the school moves onto south beach, in the hook and folks get tired of reeling them in. They were the same size we have 14" to 16". They caught one or two pups (I had much better luck right here!) but were concentrating on a paper fish (over 40"). Wednesday the conga line was fishing 10 ounces and not holding. They reported it was pretty crowded with a minimal of A-holes at the point. Funny, I never saw a one or a crowd right here at the motel. Anyway, they did see a few citation fish come in but never got a bite.


----------

